# Royal Regency 2BR....5th person asked to join us?



## senorak (Dec 26, 2012)

Have had a 2BR at the Royal Regency booked for over a year, (weeklong exchange begins July 27, 2013).  As this is my daughter's graduation gift, we have combined the stay outside Paris w/ a weeklong stay in London, (renting an apartment in Bloomsbury area--3BR/2BA).  The trip was originally my daughter, my father & his wife, (both mid to late 60's).  My father and his wife have been talking the trip up so much.....that now my aunt (early 60's) has asked to join us.  (Actually, her husband wants to surprise her w/ the trip....she has mentioned to him she would love to go).  My question......
I know the apartment in London has plenty of room.  I booked the 3BR/2BA just so that there would be plenty of space for the 4 of us to spread out.  The Royal Regency is a 2BR, (and the info on my RCI confirmation lists it as sleeps 6/6).  I did contact the RR, and the bedding arrangement is a double, 2 singles and the sofa bed.  The bathroom arrangement is listed, (according to the RR representative), as 1 bath  and 1 toilet, (I believe the toilet is in a separate room from the tub/shower?).  Has anyone recently stayed at the RR in a 2BR?  I believe some renovation has been ongoing at this resort?  Will the 5 adults be too many for the RR, (despite the listing of 6/6)?
I am aware that RR is not in central Paris, and that we will be taking the metro into the city.  WE do plan to explore the Vincennes area:  Chateau, park and restaurants/cafes in the area.  The unit is basically our "base"---sleep, eat breakfast/snacks, and enjoy the suburb of Paris.  We will have a washer/dryer in the London apartment, so clothes will be clean for the Paris portion of our trip.  And, I am emphasizing to my father and his wife that they pack LIGHT....as we will be using public tranportation as much as possible.  (Taking a taxi or van to airport in Paris, but using tube/metro/buses/walking for most of the trip).  Thoughts on 5 adults in the 2BR Royal Regency?????

DEB


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Deb,
How does your daughter feel about this?  Sounds like it's morphed from being her graduation gift into something larger.  We have had that happen to trips before, other family members add on, buy adjoining rooms, and the next thing you know, you have a fairly big group to contend with.  Sometimes that can be a good thing, sometimes it just makes it all the more difficult to get through decisions about what to see, what to do, when to leave, where to eat, etc.

We've stayed in a 1-bedroom at Royal Regency with 4 people and the 1 bathroom.  In our unit the toilet & all facilities were in the same room.  It was not necessarily easy with everyone trying to get up and out the door in the morning, but we survived. We were really only in the unit in the morning and in the evening when we returned from our adventures. We would have 2 people shower in the evening, and 2 people shower in the morning.  Even still, it took for-ever to get everyone out the door in the morning.  But once we were out the door, it was all good.

-- Rene


----------



## senorak (Dec 31, 2012)

At first, my daughter was a bit put off with travelling "with all the old people", (and she included me in that group).  However, her grandfather and his wife are quite active....and she also realized that now there will be 4 people who will pay for her souvenirs, entrances, etc.    When we first started planning the extended trip, (adding London to the original week in Paris), she asked if a friend could go along.  I agreed, as long as the friend paid her airfare/Eurostar fee.  But, since then, haven't heard a thing re:  friend tagging along.

DEB


----------



## Laurie (Jan 1, 2013)

We exchanged into a 2-BR there some years ago, pre-renovation. I did have issues which are hopefully resolved, some cleanliness-related.  But the basic layouts are probably still the same.

Who would sleep on the sofa bed? The total space in our unit wasn't bad as I recall, except small not-very-well equipped kitchen, and the DR table was in the LR, pretty close to the sofa, and I think it had 4 chairs, not 5 - nothing major if you're mostly eating out.  For the flexible and young-at-heart, it could probably be ok. I'm sure RCI can give you square footage on request. 

Also fwiw, we weren't that taken w/Vincennes itself, tho many are. It didn't have the charm of a smaller French village, and with so much more to do in Paris, we ended up spending every single day in the city, except for an hour or 2 at a Vincennes market, and didn't even get to Vincennes' chateau which we thought we'd have time for.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 7, 2013)

As to the daughter's friend tagging along, Paris can be expansive.  Coffee can be 3 to 5-6 euros and alcoholic drink can be 4-10+ Euro depending on where you are.  Eating at a reasonable restaurant can be 30-40 Euros per person range.

As to your aunt, would adding your aunt require your daughter to sleep on the sofa bed?  If so she may feel less comfortable about it.  If she is already included in London and your daughter does not feel comfortable, would your aunt be okay with a B&B in Paris.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think your bathroom facilities in Paris could be very difficult, and would add a note about doing your laundry in London.  If you haven't used British washing machines before, you're in for a surprise.  It's literally an all day affair to do a load of laundry.  The washing takes hours, not one hour, hours, and drying takes just as long.  You should try to get directions before you go.  I know that sounds silly, but their machines are really quite different from ours.  In my opinion, with that many people, you'll need to do a load every day or so because there simply won't be time enough to do two loads in one day.


----------



## senorak (Jan 13, 2013)

I know the 1 bathroom will be our biggest challenge.....but from what I was told from the RR is that the shower/bath is in one room, and the toilet in another, so that should help.
RE:  washer in London......I did check, and this machine is just the washer, (takes about the normal time as a US washer); not the washer/dryer in one machine, (which takes much longer and loads are smaller).  There is no dryer, so we will use the wash line outside.  That's fine w/ me.....as we rarely use our dryer here, making use of outdoor lines and indoor drying racks.  (DH is very big on saving energy $$).

Deb


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Not having that washer/dryer combination machine should help enormously.  Good luck on the bathroom--at least you're all family and love each other.


----------



## senorak (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like my aunt won't be joining us after all.  After reading through all the info I sent her, (estimated airfare, lodging info, sightseeing, etc.), she decided that there are other places she'd rather visit, (for the $$ involved).  So now, it's back to the original 4 of us for the trip.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes things work out for the best.


----------

